# فوائد الزوجة النكــدية......عذرا يا بنات انا ماخصني بس الموضوع هيك !!!!!



## rana1981 (6 يناير 2010)

*
فوائد الزوجة النكــدية



من يعتقد ان الزوجة النكدية ليس لها فوائد فهو مخطئ أقولك

تجعل لسانك رطب بذكر الله

 طول اليوم قاعد تردد حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل

غض البصر

 الشعور بالكره لصنف الحريم

صلة الرحم

على طول هربان عند أمه





المحافظة على الوزن

دائما نفسه مسدودة عن الأكل



مشفى المجانين لن يغلق أبداً

قد ينتهي به المطاف لمشفى المجانين 

لا يهرم أبداً

لانه سيموت قريباً بجلطة



وان كانت زوجته من النوع النكدي المتأصل

فسيصبح من العظماء لأنه من قرفه وزهقه وطهقه من هذه العيشة

بيدفن نفسه بشغله فيبرع ويدهش الناس ويثبت المثل القائل



 وراء كل رجل عظيم امرأة





ومازالت القائمة تقبل الإضافة للمزايا


​*


----------



## طحبوش (6 يناير 2010)

المرأة النكدة تقلل التكاثر العشوائي و الذي يسبب ازمة سكان لان زوجها ما بقا يطيق يشوف خلقتها 

المرأة النكدية تنمي عقل الرجل فيستخدم تفكيره عله يجد طريقة للهروب من حضرتها 

المرأة النكدية تساهم في تطور المجتمع لان الرجل يحاول ان يقضي اكثر وقت ممكن في العمل بدلا من اللقاء بها 

المرأة النكدية تدعم المواصلات فالزوج يريد ان يبعد باقصى سرعة عن البيت فيستقل باص او تكسي او شو ماكان 


و شهد شاهد من اهلها


----------



## +Sameh+ (6 يناير 2010)

ههههههههههه
لكن ياترى ايه اللى هيحصل ؟؟!!
لو المرأه نكديه و كمان الراجل نكدى!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rana1981 (7 يناير 2010)

طحبوش قال:


> المرأة النكدة تقلل التكاثر العشوائي و الذي يسبب ازمة سكان لان زوجها ما بقا يطيق يشوف خلقتها
> 
> المرأة النكدية تنمي عقل الرجل فيستخدم تفكيره عله يجد طريقة للهروب من حضرتها
> 
> ...



*
شكرا على مرورك
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## rana1981 (7 يناير 2010)

مينا جرجس1 قال:


> ههههههههههه
> لكن ياترى ايه اللى هيحصل ؟؟!!
> لو المرأه نكديه و كمان الراجل نكدى!!!!!!!!!!!!!



*
شكرا على مرورك
الرب يكون معك​*


----------



## twety (7 يناير 2010)

*اكيد هينتحروا ويريحوا الدنيا يا مينا
ههههههههههه

اة لو شفتك دلوقت يارانا
بس متخليش خطيبك يشوف الموضوع ده احسن
ههههههههههه
*


----------



## rana1981 (9 يناير 2010)

twety قال:


> *اكيد هينتحروا ويريحوا الدنيا يا مينا
> ههههههههههه
> 
> اة لو شفتك دلوقت يارانا
> ...


*
هههههههههههههه حاضر يا قمر
 نوررررررررررررررتي​*


----------



## youhnna (9 يناير 2010)

اللهم اجعل وراء كل نكديه نكدى
وامامها نكدى
اللهم نكد حياتها
اللهم نكد صباحها ومساؤها
هههههههههههههههه
من دعاء الشيخ النكدى


----------



## tasoni queena (9 يناير 2010)

*هههههههههههههههههههههههه

جمال جدا يا رانا

الحمد لله انا نويت انى اخلى زوجى المستقبلى ينعم بالمزايا دى




			و شهد شاهد من اهلها
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


يا شماتة ابلة ظاظا فينا


*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (9 يناير 2010)

هههههههههه
كل حاجه ليها فائده وضرر
ميرسى ليكى
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## rana1981 (11 يناير 2010)

kokoman قال:


> هههههههههه
> كل حاجه ليها فائده وضرر
> ميرسى ليكى
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​



*شكرا كوكو على مرورك
الرب يفرح قلبك​*


----------



## rana1981 (11 يناير 2010)

youhnna قال:


> اللهم اجعل وراء كل نكديه نكدى
> وامامها نكدى
> اللهم نكد حياتها
> اللهم نكد صباحها ومساؤها
> ...


*
شكرا على مرورك
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## rana1981 (11 يناير 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> جمال جدا يا رانا
> 
> ...



*شكرا على مرورك
الرب يكون معك​*


----------



## androw2000 (14 يناير 2010)

rana1981 قال:


> *شكرا على مرورك*​
> 
> *الرب يباركك*​


* وشهد شاهد من اهلها*
30:​


----------



## rana1981 (16 يناير 2010)

*شكرا على مرورك 
سلام المسيح *​


----------



## dark_angel (16 يناير 2010)

_*احب انا الناس اللى تعترف ان البنات نكدية و خاصة لما تكون بنت زيهم ههههههههههههههههههه*_
*تسلم ايدك يا رانا و تستاهلى تقييم على الموضوع ده*​


----------



## rana1981 (17 يناير 2010)

dark_angel قال:


> _*احب انا الناس اللى تعترف ان البنات نكدية و خاصة لما تكون بنت زيهم ههههههههههههههههههه*_
> *تسلم ايدك يا رانا و تستاهلى تقييم على الموضوع ده*​


*
شكرا على مرورك وانا كنت بهزر مش اكتر ههههههههههه
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## عماد+سامى (28 مايو 2011)

*فوائد الزوجة النكدية*


----------



## ساجد لربي يسوع (28 مايو 2011)

*رد: فوائد الزوجة النكدية*

ههههههه طلع ليها فوايد اهوه 

ثانكس يا عماد


----------



## روزي86 (28 مايو 2011)

تم الدمج
​


----------



## باسبوسا (5 يونيو 2011)

ميرررررررررررررررررررررررررسى .


----------



## حبيب يسوع (5 يونيو 2011)

ياخى حرام عليك يعنى الرجاله ملايكة فى رجالة تجنن اقول الحق


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (5 يونيو 2011)

ههههههههههههههههههه
حراااااااام بجد ربنا  يكون في عون الرجال
هههههههههههههههه​


----------



## Son Ava Karas (27 يوليو 2011)

*فوائد الزوجة النكدية !!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

**من يعتقد ان  الزوجة    النكدية   ليس لها  فوائد  فهو مخطئ
فللزوجة  النكدية    فوائد  كثيرة ومن أهمها:

**


*تجعل لسان الزوج رطب بذكر الله
طول اليوم قاعد يدعي حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل**




*تساعد الزوج على غض البصر لأنه سوف يكره صنف النساء**



*تساعد الزوج على صلة الرحم لأنه على طول هارب عند أم* *ه

* تساعد الزوج على أن يحافظ على وزنه ورشاقة جسمه لأنه دائما ً نفسه مسدودة عن الأكل


 *وأخيراً ،تجعل من زوجها رجلاً عظيماً فبسبب قرفه وزهقه منها ، سوف يقضي وقتا ً أطول في العمل
مما يجعله إنسانا ً ناجحاً في عمله ويحقق المثل القائل:
"وراء كل رجل عظيم إمرأة"*


----------



## Thunder Coptic (27 يوليو 2011)

*رد: فوائد الزوجة النكدية !!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

*ههههههههه
حلوة اوى
الرب يباركك
*​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (27 يوليو 2011)

*رد: فوائد الزوجة النكدية !!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

ههههههههههههههههههههه
فعلا
هههههههههه
ميرسي ربنا يفرح قلبك​


----------



## ميراى البرنسيسه (27 يوليو 2011)

*رد: فوائد الزوجة النكدية !!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

_mirsi                                                     thanks _


----------



## Coptic MarMar (28 أغسطس 2011)

*تم الدمج للتكرار *​


----------

